

Pilot Hassled by TSA After Uncovering Security Breaches at Major Airport - lucasjung
http://abcnews.go.com/WN/pilot-hasseled-tsa-uncovering-security-breaches-major-airport/story?id=12470082

======
alexqgb
So FFDOs "must be able to maintain sensitive security information as a
condition of the FFDO program."

Apparently this includes not saying that security theater is exactly that.
Alternately, it means that the TSA is _very_ sensitive about the security
theater slur.

------
rzitex
Wait, so it's bad to show the vulnerability, but it's okay to say "Hey
enemies, we have hundreds of problems, but we aren't going to show you. But
when you figure them out, shhh. Don't use them, the person who found it two
years ago is now in jail. haha"

